# I have 3 Follicles - Do I go ahead with this cycle??



## alana555

Hi Girls I am from the TTC forum but I really need your advise.

So I fell pregnant with my 2 year old on Clomid 50mg day 5-9. This time around I am doing clomid 50mg day 3-7. I have a day 10 scan yesterday and it shows I have 3 x 14mm follicles on my right ovary. There wasnt much going on on the left ovary as I dont have a tube on my left side anyway. However my doc had to talk to me about the risks of multiples etc and said I should really have a big think about whether I should sit this month out or if I want to go ahead. 

I am scared of triplets. What have been your experiences with follicles? Should I go ahead???

Any one got any stories?


----------



## SLH

Usually only one should mature and ovulate. However, since you are on medication there is a chance that you will ovulate more than one. Last cycle I was on 100mg of clomid. On day 10 I had 2 follicles 22mm and 15mm. They gave me a trigger shot that day and when I went back 3 days later they told me that I ovulated both eggs. Unfortunately, none of them took :( I don't think you should sit this cycle out. Are you getting any more scans?


----------



## trying hard

I think most people on this side of the board will tell you to go for it :D but we have all been trying for ages and would probably take multiples over nothing any day. In saying that if you don't think it will be an issue getting pregnant next cycle then no harm in giving it a miss.

Good luck hun. If it were me Id do it!!!! 
Did the doc suggest just not doing the deed the day of and the day before O so there is less chance of all of them being fertilised if they all happen to break through?


----------



## alana555

Thanks for your replies girls. Im not getting any more scan SLH and no he didnt mention that tryinghard. He said that it looks like I will ovulate on friday or sat and he said to BD both friday and Sat?


----------



## trying hard

that will give you the best possible chance to get pregnant (weather it is 1 2 or 3) if you want to minimise the chance of getting multiples skip doing it on those days but do it on the days leading up to it. But, doing that will not eliminate the chance of getting triplets it will just make it less likely, it may also mean you don't get pregnant at all. 
Just a suggestion


By the way your little girl is super adorable!!!


----------



## alana555

trying hard said:


> that will give you the best possible chance to get pregnant (weather it is 1 2 or 3) if you want to minimise the chance of getting multiples skip doing it on those days but do it on the days leading up to it. But, doing that will not eliminate the chance of getting triplets it will just make it less likely, it may also mean you don't get pregnant at all.
> Just a suggestion
> 
> 
> By the way your little girl is super adorable!!!

Aww thanks I think so too but im modest. She is a devil in disguise lol.

Thanks so much for the advice we BD tonight so you reckon skip Sat? I reckon Im going to ovulate on Sunday (day 14) not day 13 like my doc said.


----------



## trying hard

yeah, skip sat and sun but do it one more time on monday just in case... Good luck hun. You will have to keep me posted :D


----------



## heavenly

This is my first cycle on 50mg Clomid, took it CD2-CD6. Had a scan on CD12, there was an 18mm and a couple of smaller ones and he told us to abstain for the next 24-48 hours, in case of triplets! So we did....got a BFN as well this month....I know that may have had nothing to do with it...but I am going to go for it this cycle!!


----------



## drsquid

i have 5 follicles after taking femara. doing an iui this week. doc didnt seem at all concerned. but that may be because im 38


----------



## lisap2008

Personally I would still BD .


----------



## Mommyagain

I know this answer is a little late but last cycle I had three follies and a bfn. :( 

I see from your ticker your 4dpo.... I am with you! When are you testing? I had a trigger this past friday so I have to wait a little longer to test.

Good luck!!


----------

